# مجموعة جداول لمن يهتم بتصميم الأعمال الصحية



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 ديسمبر 2011)

بسم الله 
الموضوع هو استكمال لهوامش في الأعمال الصحية 
و هي عبارة عن مجموعة جداول منتقاة لصد الحيرة و ايقاف التوهان الذي ينتاب المصمم اثناء عملية التصميم و حتي لا يكون تصميمك مجرد تلفيق او سماع من زميل اجتهد و ليس لديه المصدر المرجعية 
و المجموعة مأخوذة من كتاب كتب لفنيي الأعمال الصحية و بما أن كاتبه اعتمد الكود العالمي و اشباهه فيما كتب فلا مانع من الاقتباس منه ، وليس عيبا ان ننقل منه ، وقد رأيت الا ينتظر الزملاء صدور كتابي في تصميم و تنفيذ الأعمال الصحية و اعمال تغذية المباني بالمياه و ان اضع بين ايديهم هذه الدرة من الجداول التي ترجع اليها و أنت تستند الي مرجعية قوية ، و أنا آسف اني وضعت توقيعي عليها فقد لا يعجب البعض ذلك و انما اردت ان اكون مسئولا عن اختياري ، و ستعقب هذه المجموعة مجموعة اخري لا تقل عنها اهمية ، و نسألكم الدعاء و ان تنبهوني الي مايمكن ان اضيفه ، و لست ممن يضعون النص او يقتبسونه و يفرون فقد من الله على ان اضع نصوصا ارشادية لتسهيل استخدام الجداول 
و الله المستعان


----------



## mohamed mech (6 ديسمبر 2011)

الجداول​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/ok9XkEWt/PLUMBING_DATA.html​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/QjjZQWW7/____2_.html​


----------



## ahmed_20 (7 ديسمبر 2011)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## وائل البرعى (7 ديسمبر 2011)

ألف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا ولكن الرابط لا يعمل أرجو رفعه مرة أخرى


----------



## علاء المشني (7 ديسمبر 2011)

تشكر يا ورده...


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اشكركم على المرور 
الروابط شغالة 
الشكر العميق لزميلنا الكريم المهندس محمد عبد الرحيم 
انا اتصلت عليه بعد الواحدة صباحا ليساعدني في رفع الفايلين على الملتقي و كانت استجابته سريعة و بخلق محمود ، و تولي ترتيب الجداول جزاه الله خيرا 
اما تكرار البذكر الموضوع فقد جاء بسبب عدم استجابة النت اكثر من مرة 
نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (8 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (8 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## mohamed mech (8 ديسمبر 2011)

الملفات مرة اخرى و الجداول موجودة فى المرفقات

حسب رغبة المهندس صبرى بارك الله فيه :16:​


----------



## نورا عبد المجيد (8 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا مهندس محمد لمجهودك


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (8 ديسمبر 2011)

والله يا جماعه انا اد اية بشكركم على حسن الخلق المتبادل والكلام الراقى والاسلوب المعتمد لتعاملكم مع بعض
سبحان الله وهدانا الى ما يحب ويرضى

بشكرك المهندس صبرى 
وبشكر المهندس محمد مندى

ودايما اسماكم مشرفة قسم التبريد والتكييف والتهوية بالمواد العلمية المطروحة منكم


----------



## وائل البرعى (9 ديسمبر 2011)

أنا باعتذر بالفعل الروابط تعمل والمشكلة كانت عندي بالنت وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وائل البرعى (9 ديسمبر 2011)

أنا باعتذر بالفعل الروابط تعمل ولكن المشكلة عندى بالنت وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed mech (10 ديسمبر 2011)

eng.mahmoud . Sh قال:


> وبشكر المهندس محمد مندى


 
خلاص يا هندسة زانيتى هيحقق أمنيتى و يعزمنى على المندى لما اروح له جده تحب احجز لك معايا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (10 ديسمبر 2011)

صحتين و عافية بس قول لنا يوم ايه ، و لو اني موش أكيل لكن صحبتكم تكفي


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (27 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا استاذ محمد على المجهود


----------



## محمد العطفي (27 ديسمبر 2011)

ماشاء الله عليك يا م محمد ربنا يجازيك كل خير ويبارك في وقتك ويجعلك ممن سخرهم الله لخدمة المسلمين


----------



## aamer_dad (29 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 ديسمبر 2011)

· [FONT=&quot]كيف يتم حساب اقطار شبكةالصرف الصحي من خلال مثال توضيحي خطوة خطوة [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]باستخدام جداول الكود الوطني الأمريكي للأعمال الصحية [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]منشأة صناعية مكونة من طابقين تحتوي الأدوات الصحية الآتية :[/FONT]
1- [FONT=&quot]الطابق الأول مخصص له :[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]عدد 6 مبولة ( [/FONT]wall lip urinals[FONT=&quot] ) [/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]عدد 3 قواعد قضاء الحاجة ذوي محابس كسح ([/FONT]valve operated water closets[FONT=&quot] )[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]عدد 3 احواض غسيل ( مغسلة / مجلي ) كبيرة [/FONT]large size lavatories
· [FONT=&quot]عدد 6 كبائن استحمام[/FONT] showers [FONT=&quot]كل منها مستقل بمكوناته[/FONT]

2- [FONT=&quot]الطابق الثاني مخصص له :[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]عدد 3 مبولة[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]عدد 3 قواعد بنفس المواصفات في الأول [/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]عدد 3 حوض كبير[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]عدد 3 كابينة استحمام كل منها مستقل بمكوناته[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]المطلوب تصميم شبكة صرف لهذه المكونات تشمل خطوط الصرف و أقطار مواسيرها ، وشبكة التهوية بما في ذلك قوائم التهوية مستخدما جداول الكود الوطني ( الأمريكي ) [/FONT]national plumbing code (npc)[FONT=&quot] علما بأن ميول خطوط الصرف تكون في حدود 0.25" لكل متر . كما ان مدادات كبائن الاستحمام تكون مستقلة عن مدادات صرف قواعد قضاء الحاجة مع الأحواض و المباول ، على ان تلتقي جميعها على قائم صرف مخلفات واحد .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الشكل المرفق يبين شبكة صرف مبني متعدد الطوابق .[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]خطوات التصميم : [/FONT]
1- [FONT=&quot]يتم عمل قطاع رأسي يوضح توصيلات الأدوات الصحية المذكورة أعلاه بمدادات و قوائم الصرف و قوائم التهوية[/FONT]
2- [FONT=&quot]كون جدول حصر لكميات الأجهزة الصحية المخصصة لكل طابق كما بالجدول 1 مصحوبا بمسمي ووصف الجهاز ومن الجدول الكود ( 2 ) إختار معامل الصرف أي وحدات الصرف لكل جهاز و سجل المعلومات بالجدول المستحدث و بالتالي مجموع وحدات الصرف لكل نوع من الأجهزة [/FONT]
3- [FONT=&quot] يتم ترقيم المدادات المربوط عليها كل صنف او مجموعة الأصناف ، كمثال يتم ترقيم المداد الذي يتلقي مايصرفه قواعد الراحة والأحواض و المباول بالمداد رقم م1 / ط 2 أي فرعة التصريف رقم 1 التي تتلقي المنصرف من اجهزة الطابق الثاني ، و في الجدول الجامع لبيانات الأجهزة ستجد رقم الطابق : [/FONT]floor 2 [FONT=&quot] اسفله مداد رقم 1 هكذا [/FONT]branch drain 1
4- [FONT=&quot]ستلاحظ ان عدد وحدات التصريف او مجموع معامل التصريف للاجهزة المربوطة على المداد 2 هو تسع وحدات تصريف و اذا ذهبنا للجدول 3 ستجد ان قطر الماسورة القادرة على تصريف هذه الوحدات هو 2.5 " و لما ذا نختار هذا القطر ؟ لأنه قادر على تصريف ماينتج من 12 وحدة تصريف ، أو أقل .[/FONT]
5- [FONT=&quot]الآن هو دور تحديد قطر قائم التصريف الذي سنربط به هذا المداد او الفرعة ، بما ان مدادات التصريف القادمة من الطابق الثاني ستصب في قائم واحد فهذا يعني ان المطلوب تحديد قطر القائم الذي بإمكانه تجميع مخلفات عدد من وحدات التصريف قدره : ( 42 + 9 ) = 52 وحدة تصريف و بالتالي فان الجدول 3 يعطينا قطر القائم الذي يخدم هذه المجموعة و كذلك يخدم 3 طوابق مع قبو ( بيزمينت ) ، و من الجدول نجد ان القائم قطره 4 " [/FONT]
6- [FONT=&quot]قائم التهوية و يتم اختياره بقطر يساوي نصف قطر قائم تصريف المخلفات و يتجه لأعلا المبني ، و يربط عليه كل مدادات التهوية الخاصة بالطوابق ، و ايضا يمكنك من الجدول 4 الحصول على القطر المناسب لعدد الأجهزة الصحية وو حدات التصريف الخاصة بها .[/FONT]





الجداول موجودة بكتاب HANDBOOK OF ENGINEERIG CALCULATIONS و كذلك المثال في القسم الثاني الخاص بالهندسة المدنية من الكتاب و الكتاب موجود علي صفحات القسم


----------



## hamadalx (30 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير ..


----------



## م رشدي حموده (30 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر ع المجهود المميز


----------



## boughandora (30 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جدا ولكن لدي استفسار يا ريت وأغفر لي عدم معرفتي أريد ان اسئل بخصوص figure 13 .46 والخاص أقطار قوائم صرف مياه الأمطار سؤالي عن الصف الأول والمرقم من 1 الى 12 بخصوص ماذا ؟ ياريت شرح بسيط بمثال


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (31 ديسمبر 2011)

سأعود للجدول و ارد على حضرتك ان شاء الله 
و شكرا على مرورك و مرور الزملاء


----------



## zanitty (31 ديسمبر 2011)

ابهرتونى و اضحكتونى حتى الثماله 
و انسوا موضوع المندى ده 
يا تاكلوا طرب و موزه يا مفيش


----------



## nofal (31 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## fadi kabes (31 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## neseergolden (1 يناير 2012)

الف الف الف شكر بارك الله فيك والرابط يعمل


----------



## boughandora (4 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
استاذنا الفاضل / م صبري سعيد
بعد التحية : انا مازلت انتظر ردك على طلبي بفارغ الصبر ، ولك مني جزيل الشكر سلفا


----------



## eng.moohamed (11 يناير 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية ويشرح صدرك ويفرج همك وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng.moohamed (11 يناير 2012)

مثال رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وفيد جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا مشاء الله


----------



## boughandora (19 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم :
بعد التحية 
أخي الفاضل م صبري أرجوا منكم الرد على سؤالي أو أي أحد من الأخوة ان كان لدية جواب ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## eehaboo (20 يناير 2012)

سوبر سوبر لايك


----------



## maspero (20 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## maspero (20 يناير 2012)

حفظ الله علمك ونفعك به


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (21 يناير 2012)

*حفظ الله علمك ونفعك به*


----------



## boughandora (26 يناير 2012)

أرجو منكم المساعدة في تصميم تصريف مياه الأمطار لسطح مبنى ، حسب معلوماتي البسيطة ان هذه الجداول تقوم بتحديد قطر التصريف المناسب المناظر لمساحة ومعدل سقوط الأمطار على المبنى ، الا انني لا اعرف معدل سقوط مياه الأمطار لكل متر مربع ، وليكون الموضوع اكثر تبسيطا لنفرض جدلا أن لدي مبنى مساحة سطحة 2500 متر مربع يقع في مدينة طرابلس ، فما هو قطر الصرف المناسب لسطح المبنى 
أرجو المساعدة


----------



## boughandora (26 يناير 2012)

*مساعدة*

أرجو منكم المساعدة في تصميم تصريف مياه الأمطار لسطح مبنى ، حسب معلوماتي البسيطة ان هذه الجداول تقوم بتحديد قطر التصريف المناسب المناظر لمساحة ومعدل سقوط الأمطار على المبنى ، الا انني لا اعرف معدل سقوط مياه الأمطار لكل متر مربع ، وليكون الموضوع اكثر تبسيطا لنفرض جدلا أن لدي مبنى مساحة سطحة 2500 متر مربع يقع في مدينة طرابلس ، فما هو قطر الصرف المناسب لسطح المبنى 
أرجو المساعدة


----------



## عمر جودة (26 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م. رياض النجار (26 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسين صقر (28 نوفمبر 2012)

الله ينور عليك يا هندسة أخبار حضرتك ايه واخبار كتاب تصميم التكييف ايه


----------



## syr1962 (19 مارس 2013)

لك مني الف تحية واحترام


----------



## مستر هندسة (20 مارس 2013)

مشكور بش مهندس صبري على مجهودك المتميز دائما


----------



## اية الله محمد (20 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذنا الغالي


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (29 سبتمبر 2013)

سلمت يمينك على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## hikal007 (2 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (18 ديسمبر 2013)

اثابكم الله وافاض عليكم من رحماته ان شاء الله


----------



## Nile Man (18 ديسمبر 2013)

حقيقي جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## المهندس الحالم (18 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور والله 
جزاك الله خيراااا


----------



## المهندس الحالم (12 فبراير 2014)

عاااااااااااش رجالة عااااااااااش

عمل رائع


----------



## walat77 (1 مايو 2017)

شكرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 نوفمبر 2017)

لمن فاته الحصول على الجداول نعيد إظهارها مرة أخري - انظر المشاركة العاشرة - من استاذنا م محمد عبد الرحيم


----------



## سفط اللبن (4 نوفمبر 2017)

http://www.svu.edu.eg/databasey/feedback.aspx

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/search.html
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/svu2.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/svu3.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/svu5.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/svu9.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/svu10.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/conf1.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/conf2.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/svu7.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/svu8.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/m1.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/dent1.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/med1.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/med2.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/med3.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/med4.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/med5.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/med6.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/med7.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/med8.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/med10.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/med11.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/med12.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/med13.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/med14.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/med15.JPG

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/med16.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/med17.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/med18.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/med19.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/med20.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/med21.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/med22.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/med23.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/album/4315/1.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/album/4314/2.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/album/4283/a (2).JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/eng3.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/eng1.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/arch1.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/arch2.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/arch3.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/law1.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/law2.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/law3.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/law4.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/law5.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/vet1.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/vet2.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/faculties/veter_medicine/images/n10.gif
http://www.svu.edu.eg/faculties/veter_medicine/images/n9.gif
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/phedu1.JPG


----------



## M KASEM (7 نوفمبر 2017)

شكرا


----------



## ahmed_20 (22 نوفمبر 2017)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكرررررررررررررررررر


----------



## (محمد ودود) (5 ديسمبر 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوقليلة (3 يناير 2018)

مشكور جدا جزاك الله خيرا​


----------

